# CF CIMIC ops, annotated bibliography, 1990-2010



## The Bread Guy (22 Dec 2010)

Abstract from attached:


> This Contract Report is an annotated bibliography of open source published material that either directly or indirectly touches on the doctrinal subject of civil-military cooperation (CIMIC). The publications cover the period from 1990 to 2010. As a whole, the books, articles, monographs, and manuals listed below provide a partial history, overview of activities, and some analysis of the CIMIC function during the post-Cold War timeframe. The selection of articles looks at the planning, the intent, the delivery and the outcome of various CIMIC activities and covers the period of the 1990s when no formalized CF CIMIC doctrine existed. The source material includes publications from military, government, media and academia and provides a diverse representation of the evolution of CIMIC over the past two decades.


----------



## BKells (25 Dec 2010)

Awesome. Thanks. Is the author of this on the forums? Having trouble finding a few of these articles, would like to fire some questions his way. Cheers.


----------

